# ANFP's.



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*A=Ambiverted
N=iNtuition
F=Feeling
P=Perception

What if somebody was completely, 50-50% on the Introverted and Extroverted scale? 
[It is possible]

Would the intuition and feeling, as well as perception, all be introverted or extroverted?
How would this person act, what would they be like? 

Please discuss. *


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That's an interesting possibility. Are you an ambivert? Do you feel that it affects all of your processes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe if your I/E functions are balanced so should your perceiving and judging functions.
For example if I were an ANTP I would be able to balance both Ti and Ne as my perceiving functions (how I take in information), without one really overpowering the other one.
Likewise, with Si and Fe, I should be able to balance both judging functions (how I make decisions).

TBH I have no idea how an ambivert would act, perhaps more balanced than their non-balanced E/I counterparts?


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

snail said:


> That's an interesting possibility. Are you an ambivert? Do you feel that it affects all of your processes?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*I think it's a possibility. It's not really quite about me though, I'm just curious. 

I guess my big thing is that i'm not really charged energetically by people or by being by myself. I go through swings. On week I'll be depressed and not want to do anything, another week things will be kinda grey and normal, the next I'll be completely inspired, impulsive, and living to the max. Nothing sets it off, it just happens. I also don't fit with the ENFP description because I don't get bored easily. I find ways to entertain myself, even when I'm by myself. I'm definitely an N, definitely an F, and definitely a P. I've tested as INFP before a couple times as well. *


----------



## Lyonessian (Jun 16, 2009)

I might be one. Would have been an interesting perspective when I tested and self-analysed my I/E as being quite on the fence. Nowadays I found I lean much more to the extraverted side, although I have behaviours that, on one hand, leave me wondering (passing on a social gathering because the people might not be interesting enough for me), but on the other, assure me of being an ENFP when taken in combination with everything else, other traits (the old description as one of the most, if not the most introverted extraverts comes to mind).


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

> I believe if your I/E functions are balanced so should your perceiving and judging functions.
> For example if I were an ANTP I would be able to balance both Ti and Ne as my perceiving functions (how I take in information), without one really overpowering the other one.
> Likewise, with Si and Fe, I should be able to balance both judging functions (how I make decisions).
> 
> TBH I have no idea how an ambivert would act, perhaps more balanced than their non-balanced E/I counterparts? I think you may be right. This is interesting how you put that all together. It seems it would be hard to actually type and ANFP because all the fuctions would be more balanced.


*Maybe that's why I'm exasperated. I kinda relate to that. Plus, being an enneagram type one, there's logic. It's almost unheard of for an ENFP to be a type one...*



Lyonessian said:


> I might be one. Would have been an interesting perspective when I tested and self-analysed my I/E as being quite on the fence. Nowadays I found I lean much more to the extraverted side, although I have behaviours that, on one hand, leave me wondering (passing on a social gathering because the people might not be interesting enough for me), but on the other, assure me of being an ENFP when taken in combination with everything else, other traits (the old description as one of the most, if not the most introverted extraverts comes to mind).


*I believe most ENFP's doubt the type they really are, and I'm afraid of this happening. If you tested as an ENFP, and you relate 80% at least with the description, bets are you are an ENFP. I just don't want this to cause people to second guess themselves and think they are an ANFP when that may not be the case. Most ENFP's have a need to be different and special, and putting a NEW and RARER type on themselves would suit them just perfectly. No offense meant, of course. *


----------



## Lyonessian (Jun 16, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *I believe most ENFP's doubt the type they really are, and I'm afraid of this happening. If you tested as an ENFP, and you relate 80% at least with the description, bets are you are an ENFP. I just don't want this to cause people to second guess themselves and think they are an ANFP when that may not be the case. Most ENFP's have a need to be different and special, and putting a NEW and RARER type on themselves would suit them just perfectly. No offense meant, of course. *


None taken :happy: I see what you mean.
Although I did consider the possibility, only at the time I wasn't aware of "ambiversion". ENFP fits me pretty well, but yes, I can't help but wonder when something doesn't seem to connect haha


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

> None taken :happy: I see what you mean.
> Although I did consider the possibility, only at the time I wasn't aware of "ambiversion". ENFP fits me pretty well, but yes, I can't help but wonder when something doesn't seem to connect haha


*Awesome. I'm glad I didn't hurt your feelings. Ha, i knowwhat you mean about not connecting. 

But seriously though, does anybody else have any opinions or ideas on how an ANFP would act or be like?*


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

wouldnt ambiverted be any combination of extroverted and introverted traits

So, a person who calls all their friends together for a big group every evening then sits on the side an observes what they do with minimal interactions. Or a person who doesnt like big groups but then calls all their friends all day long to tell them about every little thing. Both would be ambivert. 

Least definable type. Completely mixed bag of traits.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm pretty much ambi-rational. Those tests will tend to give you 51-49 rather than 50-50...they have to make some kind of decision.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I am not certain that merely scoring a 50%-50% on any mbti dimension makes one an ambi- anything. That being said clearly their is sufficient variance within individual types such that mbti, enneagram, and all other tests no matter how elegantly simplistic and empirically proven, remain inadequate to fully explain the many nuances and complexities inherent in human personalities. 

Perhaps one should look at it from the perspective of the primary functions; I believe the mbti is greater than the sum of its parts. For example: Is the ANFP more Intuitive or Feeling dominated (if such a distinction can even be made); which is the primary function?

Also we should not discount the impact of emotions on one's self-image. For example: employed me is a lot different from, unemployed me, and very different still from top-of-his-class college me. This changing internal self-image certainly had an influence on my feelings and behavior. For non-INTJs who are not as adroit at hiding their true feelings this contrast will almost certainly be more dramatic and noticeable.


Personally I still favor the first explanation, though. Some individuals are just inherently complex; I know that doesn't help anyone interested in self-understanding. For what its worth, I don't think there is anything wrong with or malfunctioning about such complexity, in fact many would argue that there is an inherent beauty in complexity.


----------



## robotunicorn (Oct 8, 2016)

I think I have it figured out! This article explores differences between how an ENFP and an INFP would approach certain situations and how they each process the world: 

thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-priebe/2015/09/523471/

I identify with half of the ENFP modes of being, and half of the INFP modes that are given as examples. That would make sense if you identify as ANFP! Best part is, it's not set which half you'd identify with. Your unique outlook determines if you're more of an ENFP or an INFP for a particular situation.


----------

